# Flowmaster Catback



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Anyone on here have the Flowmaster Cat Back? If so can someone make a decent video for a change. Take off, rev, fly by, incar etc... I am really interested in how this system will look/sound on my Eco. I want to hear it but i dont want annoying drone or a ricer sound track.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

I have it, but unfortunately I don't have access to a good camera that doesn't distort the sound. I think it sounds great, no ricey sound at all but it does make noise inside the cabin. mainly when you are on throttle (accelerating) or off throttle (decelerating) but not bad at all. Definitely tolerable and not annoying, especially with the music up.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

can you hear the turbo wistle through the exhaust? how does it look?


----------



## TurboTechRacing (Nov 3, 2010)

In for installed photos.

We have them on www.TurboTechRacing.com


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

You can't hear the whistle, I'm assuming because the 2 cats before the cat back. Here are some pics.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------



## cronyjabrony (Aug 10, 2012)

Looks bad ass, i like it better than the magnaflow system, you should borrow someones camera and take some good videos. I also like the Sonic Turbo Badge, I am going to do same thing but I want it on the Trunk opposite the cruze badge and I want to take off the dealership and eco badge.


----------



## Chevyderek72 (May 16, 2011)

Thanks! Ill see if anybody has a camera I can use. And for the Turbo badge its just one from eBay not the sonic one. The sonic one just says "Turbo" not "turbocharged" and it has red lettering where mine has black also comes in other colors. 

Ya I've debated taking the "Cruze" off but ill definitely leave the eco badge on.

Sent from my DROID X2 using AutoGuide App


----------

